# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Xρήστος Πιστόλας - IFBB Pro

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσιας παρουσίασης αθλητών σε αυτη την ενότητα, ανοίγω ενα θέμα για έναν πολύ ταλαντούχο αθλητή της νέας γενιάς,τον *Χρήστο Πιστόλα*.



Είναι από τους αθλητές που ενώ ηλικιακά ειναι μικρός (νομίζω 23), εχει κερδίσει τις εντυπώσεις με την προοδευτική του βελτίωση απο χρονιά σε χρονιά,αγώνα σε αγώνα και ήδη πρωταγωνιστεί

*Μια αναδρομή στην αγωνιστική του πορεία του Χρήστου Πιστόλα :*

"Βάπτισμα του πυρός " το* 2009, σε ηλικία 19 ετών, στο Κύπελλο της WABBA τον Νοέμβριο,στην κατηγορία* *Juniors Bodybuilding.
*


Tην επόμενη χρονιά, το *2010* στο *Mr Αιγαίο της WABBA* (2η θέση ) και κατόπιν στην *Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA* (4η θέση),στην κατηγορία *Juniors Bodybuilding.*

*WABBA* *Mr Αιγαίο 2010 
*


*WABBA Πρωτάθλημα 2010*



Την επόμενη χρονιά, το *2011*, καταλαμβάνει την 3η θέση στο *Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA* στην κατηγορία Juniors Bodybuilding.





Με σταθερες αγωνιστικές παρουσίες και πάντα βελτιωμένος ,το *2012*, εμφανίζεται στα *Κύπελλα της NABBA και της NAC*,την φθινοπωρινή season,με νίκες στην κατηγορία του!




Η συνέχεια με το *2013*, στην επόμενη αναφορά μου.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σταθερα ανοδική πορεία και είναι μικρός ακόμη ,  έχει πολύ μέλλον στο άθλημα , όσο ωριμάζει το σώμα μέσα απο την δουλειά και μαθαίνει καλύτερα το σώμα του και πως ανταποκρίνετε καλύτερα,  θα έχει όπως δείχνει απο τις τελευταίες εμφανήσεις του ακόμη μεγαλύτερη βελτίωση 
υγεία να έχει και όρεξη και έχει να μην έχει τραυματισμούς και θα  γευτεί πολλες διακρίσεις  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

To 2013 ,συμμετάσχει στο *Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB*,στην Βουλγαρία,όπου δεν καταφέρνει να μπεί στην εξάδα..







Τον Νοέμβριο, παίζει στο* 19ο Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο στην Λιβαδειά*,όπου κερδίζει την κατηγορία Εφήβων και παίζει και στην κατηγορία Ανδρών -100, όπου καταλαμβάνει την 4η θεση.






Μια εβδομάδα μετά, στο *Elite Grand Prix των ΒΒ Club* στην κατηγορία Εφήβων παίζει ανευ συναγωνισμού και στην κατηγορία Ανδρών -100, βγαίνει 2ος

----------


## ελμερ

Πολυ καλος αθλητης με πολυ μαζα,εχει λαμπρο και θα πρωταγωνιστησει αν συνεχισει ετσι...... :03. Clap:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## DIMITROS

*Elite Grand Prix  ΒΒ Club

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Δημήτρη πολυ ωραίες και χαρακτηριστικές φωτογραφίες έχει τραβήξει, το "εχεις"! :03. Thumb up: 

Βαζω και εδω μια δική σου φωτό που εχεις βάλει στο τόπικ του Elite Grand Prix




> *ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας
> *

----------


## DIMITROS

:01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πλήρης και ωραίος πόζερ. Μέρος μιας νέας γενειάς που υπόσχεται πολλά. 

Ευχόμαστε να τον δούμε να φτάνει το μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων του.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sAVAZz

πιστολας και τριπολιτσιωτης το μελλον της Ελλαδας!!!

----------


## Geotas

Ο άνθρωπος ειναι κορυφή! Δεν υπάρχει νομίζω καλύτερος στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Xρήστος Πιστόλας*, μετά τις παρουσίες του στα  Mr Ελλάς της NAC και της WABBA, ετοιμάζεται για το Universe της NAC στο Αμβούργο..
Απο τους πλέον ελπιδοφόρους αθλητές, περιμένουμε πολλά από εκείνον!

----------


## Muscleboss

Από κάποιες γωνίες θυμίζει φυσιογνωμικά Jay Cutler.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Καλή επιτυχία στο Αμβούργο

----------


## No Fear

To δεντρο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!
Καλη επιτυχια να εχει το παλικαρι και να πιασει κορυφαια φορμα!

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Xρήστος Πιστόλας* έχει ενταχθεί στο αγωνιστικό team των BBClub και με προπονητη τον *Σταύρο Τριουλίδη*  πλέον προετοιμάζεται για τους αγώνες του Νοεμβρίου.
Είναι από τους αθλητές που εξαρχής εχουν τραβήξει την προσοχή..








υ.γ. Σαν να ετοιμαζεται και ο Τριουλίδης για κάτι; :01. Wink:

----------


## No Fear

Για να δουμε που θα τον φτασει ο Σταυρος!

----------


## Polyneikos

o Πιστόλας ετοιμάζεται για το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της ΕΟΣΔ καθώς και το Diamond Cup

----------


## jimmatas



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας έχει υποδομή και δουλειά πάνω και όταν εμφανίζετε γραμωμένος πάει ψηλά , πολλες φορες μερικά κιλά η κιλό παραπάνω τον στερούν υψηλότερη θέση και αυτο αποδεικνύετε απο το γεγονός ότι όσες φορές κατέβηκε σωστα φορμαρισμένος κέρδισε , όπως και στο εξωτερικό 
Δηλαδη δεν έχει να φοβηθεί να γραμώσει μήπως μείνει λίγος γιατι έχει πολύ κρέας πάνω του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για την κατηγορία -100 στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστος Πιστόλας, 5 εβδομάδες πριν το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βρίσκετε σε καλό χρόνο και με δεδομένο τον χρόνο που απομένει μπορεί να πετύχει την τελεια φόρμα , γιατι έχει κρέας πάνω του και αν γραμώσει καλα δεν έχει να φοβηθεί μηπως μικραίνει , γιατι όσες φορές δεν πήρε καλό πλασάρισμα ήταν καθαρα επειδη δεν είχε χάσει λίγο ακόμη να βουλώσει στόματα , γιατι στην σκηνη μετράει όλο το πακέτο αλλα η γράμμωση η σωστη το επισφραγίζει

----------


## Polyneikos

Σύντομα αποκλειστική συνέντευξη του Χρήστου Πιστόλα, στον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr.
Stay Tuned!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τι κορδονια ειναι αυτα;;; :02. Shock:   Αν αποτυπωνεται ετσι πανω στη σκηνη θα παει καλα.

----------


## Nive

Τις ειδα στο φβ τις φωτο...απιστευτη δουλεια εχει κανει. 
Μπραβο του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε μια εφ΄όλης της ύλης συνέντευξη, ο* Xρήστος Πιστόλας*, απο τους πλέον ταλαντούχους αθλητές της νέας γενιάς, μιλά στον φακό του www.Bodybuilding.gr για την εως τώρα αγωνιστική του πορεία, την προετοιμασία του, το τριήμερο της IFBB και τους στόχους του.
Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θέλω να πιστεύω με βάση κάποιες φωτο που είδα ότι φέτος θα είναι η χρονιά του , γιατι βγάζει πλέον την ποιότητα που πρέπει να έχει ενας αθλητής επιπέδου, εφόσον βέβαια διαθέτει και τις μάζες , τις οποίες ούτως η άλλως ο Χρήστος τις είχε σε αφθονία , γιατι στοχεύοντας σε τελεια γράμμωση δεν έχει το μειονέκτημα να είναι λίγος , το αντίθετο μάλιστα θα δείχνει πιο ογκώδης και με βαθεια κοψίματα  :03. Thumb up: 

και όπως βλέπουμε την τελευταία φώτο ο δεύτερος απο αριστερά αν αποφασίσει να κατεβεί στον αγωνιστικό στίβο θα κάνει μεγάλες ζημιές , δείχνει καμουφλαρισμένο θηρίο  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Πιστόλας είναι ένας από τους νέους αθλητές που περιμένουμε αρκετά, αλλά προσωπικά δεν τον έχω δει ακόμα να φέρνει στη σκηνή το κάτι παραπάνω. Ίσως είναι θέμα χρόνου. Αναμένουμε...

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνέντευξη Χρήστος Πιστόλας - Νοέμβριος 2016

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστος Πιστόλας, 4 ημέρες πριν το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο!

----------


## Panos1976

Οι εμπειροι βλεπουν καποιο χτυπητο αδυνατο σημειο στο σωμα του;

Εγω νομιζω οτι βλεπω αλλα μπορει να ειναι ακυρο οποτε δεν το λεω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Οι εμπειροι βλεπουν καποιο χτυπητο αδυνατο σημειο στο σωμα του;
> 
> Εγω νομιζω οτι βλεπω αλλα μπορει να ειναι ακυρο οποτε δεν το λεω



Ναι Panos, έχει αδύνατα αυτιά  :01. Mr. Green: 

Οι τελευταίες αυτές μέρες είναι κρίσιμες, ελπίζουμε να φέρει την καλύτερη φόρμα του στη σκηνή  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Panos1976

> Ναι Panos, έχει αδύνατα αυτιά 
> 
> Οι τελευταίες αυτές μέρες είναι κρίσιμες, ελπίζουμε να φέρει την καλύτερη φόρμα του στη σκηνή


Συνονοματε εχεις προσωπικο μηνυμα για διατροφικες και προπονητικες συμβουλες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο Χρήστος έκανε το αυτονόητο και καλύτερο γι αυτόν , αλλα κακό για τούς αντιπάλους του να πετύχει την τέλεια φόρμα του , γιατι έχω δεί να χάνει σε αγώνα όχι επειδη δεν είχε τα προσόντα να κερδίσει αλλα επειδη λίγα νερα η μερικά κιλά η κιλό παραπάνω του στοίχησαν την λεπτομέρεια που πιθανόν να είχαν οι άλλοι 
Τώρα απο ότι βλέπω απο τις φωτο και με δεδομένη την βελτίωση ακόμη περισσότερο την ημέρα των αγώνων πιστεύω θα είναι σε τοπ φόρμα και απο κεί και πέρα ρόλο παίζει ο ανταγωνισμός

----------


## Polyneikos

> Και στην τελική, κέρδισε τον αγώνα και την επαγγελματική κάρτα ένα Ελληνόπουλο, ταλέντο και με λαμπρό μέλλον. Να χαρούμε όλοι, να τον συγχαρούμε και να του ευχηθούμε τα καλύτερα για τη συνέχεια!


Ωραία η τοποθέτηση του Παναγιώτη για τον IFBB Pro πλέον, *Xρήστο Πιστόλα.
*Την ανασύρω στο αφιέρωμά του, για να υπάρχει, καθώς θα μας απασχολεί στο μέλλον.
Η ταπεινή μου αποψη, ειναι μπορεί να στοχεύσει  στην κατηγορία 212 αρχικά και φυσικά η ηλικία του του επιτρέπει να στοχεύσει υψηλότερα.
Μπήκε πλέον στο *Club Ελλήνων Αθλητών Pro*, όπως και η Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη και η Κατερίνα Μεγάλου.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτες οι φωτο εκτός του οτι είναι πολύ ωραίες , δείχνουν και αφήνουν υποσχέσεις για το μέλλον του και η εξέλιξη ενός αθλητη που μπαίνει στο κλάμπ των επαγγελματιών είναι σημαντική  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

O Xρήστος Πιστόλας, αυτή την στιγμή ειναι 111,5 κιλά, 1 μήνα μετά το Diamond Cup που στην ζύγιση ήταν 96 κιλα!
Απ΄οτι αναφέρει θέλει να φέρει το βάρος του γύρω στα 120 κιλά, έτσι ωστε να προετοιμαστεί όπως θέλει.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Πιστόλας είναι τώρα 123 κιλα, τωρινη φώτο
Χωρίς να εχει προγραμματίσει κάτι στάνταρ, το πιο πιθανό να αγωνιστεί τέλη του 2017/αρχές του 2018.

----------


## somalos

HUGE!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σημερινή φωτογραφία του Xρήστου Πιστολα, ο οποίος ετοιμάζεται για τον πρώτο του αγώνα, το San Marino Pro.
Aυτην στιγμή ειναι 113 κιλά (250lb) οπως γράφει ο ίδιος

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι πρώτες διεθνείς παρουσίες  του Χρήστου Πιστόλα ως επαγγελματίας είναι γεγονός!
Ως γνωστόν, οι υποχρεώσεις ενός επαγγελματία - πέρα από τους αγώνες - ειναι οι εμφανίσεις σε αθλητικά events, σεμινάρια, guest posings.
Aυτή την στιγμή ο Πιστόλας βρίσκεται στο Πακιστάν στην πόλη Λαχόρη (είναι η δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη πόλη του Πακιστάν, με πληθυσμό πάνω από 8 εκατομμύρια ) στο Fitness Expo  , όπου και άλλοι επαγγελματίες κάνουν εμφανίσεις όπως ο Kai Greene!

----------


## Nive

Τυπακι ο Kai...ο Πιστολας μπαζωσε για τα καλα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Και στην φωτογραφία αυτη άλλα και σε κάποιες άλλες που ειδα απο το gest είναι σε παρα πολυ καλή κατάσταση για off

----------


## Anithos

οι ώμοι του Πιστολα φαινονται καπως;;;;;

----------


## Nive

...τεραστιοι?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tomaxok

κατα τη γνωμη μου καλωσ πηρε προ καρτα.να ειναι υγειης

----------


## Polyneikos

O Χρήστος Πιστόλας, με διαφορά ενός χρόνου, το 2016 κατα την προετοιμασία του για το Diamond και τώρα για το San Marino



Σε αυτη την φωτό είναι περίπου 6 εβδομάδες πριν το San Marino Pro

----------


## alsos

Σαφως καλυτερος αν και ο φωτισμος δεν μας βοηθαει .

----------


## Nive

Μπαζωσε κι'αλλο... :02. Shock:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Φαινεται καθαρα οτι εβαλε μαζα ,μαζες ομως κ μεγαλυτερες εχουν στο υψηλο επιπεδο που θα παιζει.   Πρεπει λοιπον να διατηρησει το ομορφο ''στυλαρισμα'' του ,να τους κτυπησει εκει που πονανε οι περισσοτεροι.

----------


## tomaxok

κατεβα σαν τον γκινη .ριπεντ του δε μπον.ασε εσυ τις αντιαθλητικες συμπεριφορες.συμφονω με τον κ. χρηστο1961

----------


## alsos

Τι σχεση εχει ρε φιλε αυτο που ειπε ο Κ.Χρηστος με το αντιαθλητικες συμπεριφορες που λες εσυ?

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ειναι σε φοβερή κατάσταση για 6 βδομαδες πρην τον αγώνα,ενα θετικό που εχει ο Πιστολας ειναι οτι και στην off season περιοδο ειναι πολυ καλός οποτε αυτο τον βοηθάει αρκετά οταν μπαίνει σε προετοιμασία για κάποιον αγώνα.
Πιστεύω πως αν δεν του βγουν στραβές στην πορεία του εχει πολυ μελλον μπροστά του.

----------


## Polyneikos

13 ημέρες πριν τον Σαν Μαρίνο στο ντεπούτο του ως επαγγελματίας.
Ζυγίζει 107 κιλά

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολύ καλό το ντεπούτο του *Χρήστου Πιστόλα στο* *San Marino Pro*που βγήκε 12ος!

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτογραφίες του Πιστόλα από το ντεπούτο του ως επαγγελματίας στο San Marino Pro!

----------


## NASSER

Προς το παρόν ο Χρήστος είναι ο πιο ελπιδοφόρος Έλληνας αθλητής στο επαγγελματικό επίπεδο. Βγήκε βαρύτερος και στάθηκε πολύ καλά για πρώτη φορά. Θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος πως αν θυσίαζε 2-3 κιλά θα έπιανε την τέλεια φόρμα. Πιστεύω πως δεν υπήρχε λόγος να το κάνει αυτό, καθώς προτρέχει να ανεβάσει τα μυικά κιλά και αυτό ισοζυγιάζει με τον χρόνο. Γενικά ο χρόνος αφοσίωσης είναι το ισοζύγιο με ότι κάνει ο αθλητής, όσο τέλεια και αν το κάνει.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολυ καλο το ξεκίνημα για τον Χρηστο,ηταν σε πολυ καλη κατάσταση στον αγώνα,εχει πολυ μέλλον μπροστά του εγω πιστεύω οτι θα τον δούμε σε λιγα χρονια να ανεβαίνει στην μεγαλητερη σκηνή στην άλλη μεριά του ατλαντικου  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Έκανε πάρα πολυ καλή εμφάνιση για πρώτη φορα επαγγελματίας και ξεπέρασε τον εαυτό του μιας και βγήκε βαρύτερος και πιο ανταγωνιστικός , αυτό δείχνει οτι δουλεύει μεθοδικά και αυτό μετράει , απο το έβαζε κιλά αλλα να θυσίαζε γράμμωση και συμμετρία 
Αν τον βλέπαμε δίπλα σε άλλου επιπέδου αθλητές θα φαινόταν μεγάλη διαφορα , αλλα σ αυτο το επίπεδο στάθηκε επάξια και με την μεθοδικότητα που τον διακρίνει θα φτάσει πολύ ψηλά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Έναν  χρόνο μετά το ντεπούτο του ως επαγγελματίας στο San Marino Pro και την 12η θέση που κατέκτησε, o Χρήστος Πιστόλας είναι σε προετοιμασία για  2  επαγγελματικούς αγώνες τον Νοέμβριο , το George Farah Classic (9 Nοεμβρίου, Padova) και το 
Wings of Strength Romania (23-24 Noεμβρίου, Sibiu)!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ Ομορφο relax.

----------


## tomaxok

Μέχρι τοτε θα γίνει άλλος τόσος κ ξυράφι.γερα

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνέντευξη στον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr του IFBB Pro *Χρήστου Πιστόλα*, 8 εβδομάδες πριν τον δεύτερο επαγγελματικό του αγώνα, το George Farah Classic στην Ιταλία και κατόπιν το Wings of Strength Romania!
Ο Chris Pistolas μιλάει για την απόκτηση της επαγγελματικής του κάρτας, το ντεπούτο του στο San Marino Pro, την συνεργασία του με τους Θανάση Υφαντόπουλο και Τάσο Μισαηλίδη, Muscleclub Team, το επικείμενο Mr Olympia στο Las Vegas  καθώς και την δικιά του μελλοντική συμμετοχή στον κορυφαίο επαγγελματικό αγώνα!
Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χρήστος Πιστόλας ΙFBB Pro - Συνέντευξη  Σεπτέμβριος 2018*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χρήστος Πιστόλας - 8 weeks out** IFBB Pro  George Farah Classic 2018*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πιστευω θα πάει πολύ καλά γιατι και βελτιωμένος είναι αλλα έχει και περισσότερη εμπειρία πάνω στο σώμα του , ξέρει τι πρέπει να κάνει και έχει δίπλα του ενα βασικό , ανθρώπους που τον στηρίζουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εκτος τις μεγαλες δυνατοτητες που μας εχει αποδειξει οτι εχει ο Χρηστος , να πω οτι ειναι κ ενα καλο παιδι , 
 προσγειωμενο ,κατασταλαγμενο σε αυτο που αγαπαει κ κανει , και τεραστιες γνωσεις ....τπτ δεν ειναι τυχαιο :01. Wink: 
Καλη επιτυχια να εχει ,που πιστευω θα την εχει  :05. Weights:   :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οπως ο Ροντεν εχτες κερδισε τον ''πολυ'' Χηθ , ετσι πιστευω κ ο Χρηστος θα κερδισει αρκετους ''μεγαλους'' που δεν θα εχουν αυτο που εχει αυτος.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ελπίζω να δούμε αυτό που ανέφερε και ο ίδιος, κάθε χρόνο να είναι 1 ή και 2 σκαλιά πιο πάνω από την προηγούμενη χρονιά. Αυτό είναι σημαντικότερο και μετέπειτα η θέση που θα κερδίσει.

Καλή επιτυχία.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Eτσι είναι σημασία έχει και το ξέρει και το εφαρμόζει ο Χρήστος με αυτα που έχουμε δεί , να είναι σταθερά βελτιωμένος κάθε χρόνο με βήματα μπροστα και έτσι θα έρθουν και οι θέσεις σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο , γιατι εκεί στοχεύει πλέον 
Και βλέπουμε πως όταν έχει κάποιος το πακέτο κερδίζει αθλητές με περισσότερο κρέας επάνω τους , όταν απλα το έχουν φορτωμένο ,όπως το είδαμε στο πρόσφατο Ολύμπια ,  ενω η μέτρια μάζα με συμμετρία και ποιότητα υπερισχύει 
Μακάρι να τον δούμε να φτάσει ψηλά και να συνεχίσει στην παράδοση αθλητών μας που διέπρεψαν σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες και έκαναν γνωστο το Ελληνικο ΒΒ

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί ο Χρήστος έχει πολύ μέλλον μπροστά του,αρκεί να μην έχει στραβές,είναι σε άλλο επίπεδο,δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση αν σε δύο χρόνια από τώρα τον δω στην σκηνή του Mr.olympia,ίσως να ακούγεται υπερβολικό αλλά όχι ακατόρθωτο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*O πρώτος αγώνας του Χρήστου Πιστόλα πλησιάζει, δείχνει να είναι On fire!*

----------


## mono AEK

:02. Shock:  παναγια μου!!
εκπληκτικος αθλητης και καλη επιτυχια

να ρωτησω ομως κατι τους πιο εμπειρους 

ενω οι ποδαρες του δειχνουν σκληρες και στεγνες γιατι δεν εχει τοσο καλο διαχωρισμο?

----------


## alsos

Κατσε να κοψει και αλλο και θα εχει ενα Α διαχωρισμο. Απο κει και περα ειναι θεμα μυικης ωριμοτητας που εχει καιρο μπροστα του για να φτασει. Εδω περα βλεπουμε αθλητες επιπεδου olympia με ποδια σαν μπαλονια.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> παναγια μου!!
> εκπληκτικος αθλητης και καλη επιτυχια
> 
> να ρωτησω ομως κατι τους πιο εμπειρους 
> 
> ενω οι ποδαρες του δειχνουν σκληρες και στεγνες γιατι δεν εχει τοσο καλο διαχωρισμο?


Γιατί οι  φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες μετά από προπόνηση ποδιών,όπου το οίδημα δεν βοηθά το διαχωρισμό.
Στον αγώνα τα πόδια απέχουν μια εβδομάδα των προπονήσεων,καθώς και τοποθετούνται σε ανάρροπη θέση πριν τον αγώνα,ώστε να διαχωρίζουν καλύτερα.

----------


## mono AEK

ναι το γνωριζω αυτο απλα δεν ηξερα ποτε τραβηχτηκαν  :03. Thumb up: 

πολυ λογικο τωρα που το λες

----------


## Polyneikos

14ος λοιπόν ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας στο *George Farah Classic Pro*, σε ένα αγώνα που το condition που έχει πιάσει δείχνει ότι είναι τρομερό.
Το μέλημά του , πλεον, όπως ο ίδιος είπε, είναι να βάλει και άλλες μάζες, καθώς αυτό είναι το ζητουμενο..

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Μετά από δύο χρόνια τοποθετήθηκα ξανά για το Χρήστο,με τον οποίο έχουμε μια γνωριμία οκτώ ετών.
Η φετινή του παρουσία,βασιζόταν στην έξτρα γράμμωση και το διαχωρισμό,σκληράδα σε σχέση με την περσινή του παρθενική εμφάνιση στο Σαν Μαρίνο.
Και πράγματι αυτή η ελάττωση των 2.5 κιλών σχεδόν,του έδωσε ένα conditioning από τα καλύτερα του αγώνα,που θύμιζε εκείνο του 2016 όταν κέρδισε στην Αθήνα την επαγγελματική του κάρτα.
Φυσικά αυτό κόστισε με μάζα που ήταν εμφανές από πέρσι,αλλά πέρσι δεν είχε τις κόντρες σε γλουτούς και τις βαθιές γραμμές στους τετρακέφαλους,μηριαίο δικέφαλο.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι εάν καταφέρει σε βάθος χρόνου να προσθέσει πέντε κιλά,διατηρώντας αυτή τη φόρμα,θα καταφέρει να πλασαριστεί σε μια εξάδα.
Αυτό που θα πρότεινα είναι να βάλει πιο καθαρό όγκο με λιγότερα περιττά κιλά,κάτι που θα κάνει και πιο εύκολη τη φάση της δίαιτας,αλλά σίγουρα θα του διασφαλίσει μια καλύτερη υγεία στο αυξημένο βάρος.
Και όπως του τόνισα στο τηλέφωνο απόψε,καλό θα είναι να δώσει λίγο ξεκούραση στους υποδοχείς του και να μην μπει στην αγχώδη διαδικασία έξι μήνες όγκο κι έξι μήνες γράμμωση.
Είναι καλύτερα να φτάσεις 110 κιλά με 5% λίπος,παρά 125 κιλά με 15%,που στην πορεία δεν ξέρεις τι θα μείνει,η πολύμηνη δίαιτα θα σε κουράσει και εάν το κάνεις γρήγορα θα χάσεις μυικό ιστό.
Φυσικά αυτό προυποθέτει υγεία,τόσο σε μυοσκελετικό επίπεδο και σε οργανικό.
Που σημαίνει πως μετά τα τριάντα ο σκελετός δεν είναι το ίδιο  ανθεκτικός στα φορτία και οι χρόνιες επιβαρύνσεις δρουν αθροιστικά.
Πιθανοί τραυματισμοί να επηρεάσουν την προπόνηση με λιγότερα κιλά και άλλη τεχνική.
Αλλά βεβαίως και τα εσωτερικά όργανα (καρδιά,ήπαρ,νεφροί) που απαιτούν καλή συντήρηση σαν ένα αυτοκίνητο που κάνει τα σέρβις του σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.
Η πρόληψη είναι το κλειδί για τη διάρκεια και θέλει προσοχή σε όλα τα επίπεδα (διατροφή,συμπλήρωμα,τρόπος ζωής,εξετάσεις).
Το προσόν του είναι το νεαρό της ηλικίας του και η δυνατότητα να κάνει το επάγγελμα του απερίσκεπτος.
Σίγουρα έχει επενδύσει πολλά  και ακολούθησε πιστά το όνειρο του εδώ και εννέα χρόνια.
Του εύχομαι καλή τύχη και να προσέχει την υγεία του,είναι υποσχόμενος και ταλαντούχος.
Βελτιώσεις έχουν γίνει,ενώ  υπάρχουν κι άλλα περιθώρια.

----------


## psonara

χρονια πολλα ευχομαι και ο,τι επιθυμεις.υγεια και εκπληρωση των στοχων σου. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χρόνια πολλα Χρήστο, ότι επιθυμείς, η ζωή να στο φέρει! Καλές επιτυχίες στις αγωνιστικές σου βλέψεις!*






*Και ένα "Χριστουγεννιάτικο έλατο" από τον Χρήστο, λόγω της ημέρας !*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Χρήστο χρόνια Πολλά και καλά,εύχομαι να έχεις πολλές πρωσοπικες και εππαγγελματικες επιτυχίες   :03. Thumb up:   :08. Toast:

----------


## Chris Pistolas

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές σας. Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!!!  :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πολύχρονος με υγεία,χρόνια καλά.

----------


## Polyneikos

*257lb>>116.5kg, bulk season για τον Χρήστο Πιστόλα!*

----------


## Polyneikos

O Χρήστος Πιστόλας, ως κεντρικό πρόσωπο σε αφίσσα αγώνα της IFBB Pro League στην Ιταλία!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Clean Bulking - Οff season Period!
*

----------


## ZacharyVslks

Εντάξει ο Χρήστος ειναι φοβερος. Εχει κάνει πολύ καλη δουλειά στο σώμα του. Πραγματικά ειμαι εντυπωσιασμένος απο αυτο που βλέπω. Του αξίζουν πολλές νίκες.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Xρήστος Πιστόλας δείχνει ότι εντατικοποιεί την προετοιμασία του, ως επαγγελματίας τσεκάρει την ετοιμότητά του για τον Guest posing στον διαγωνισμό της NAC Hellas , το Σάββατο 11 Μαϊου στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας!
Θα είναι μια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία για τους fan να δουν τον Χρήστο σε ένα απολαυστικό ποζάρισμα όπως μας συνηθίζει!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας, επίσημα σε προετοιμασία, στοχεύοντας στον 3ο του επαγγελματικό αγώνα,  14 εβδομάδες πριν το Muscle Fest Pro, επαγγελματικό αγώνα που διοργανώνεται στην Ρουμανια.
Νέα πλάνα όπως όλα δείχνουν με νέο προπονητή ,τον IFBB Pro Justin Compton, κάνει μια στροφή προς την κατηγορία 212lb!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πιστευω θα του παει γαντι η νεα κατηγορια που επελεξε. Και με λιγοτερη καταπονηση ...οχι προσπαθεια... λογω οχι συνεχους απαιτησης αυξησης μυικων κιλων.
...




> Ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας, επίσημα σε προετοιμασία, στοχεύοντας στον 3ο του επαγγελματικό αγώνα, 14 εβδομάδες πριν το Muscle Fest Pro, επαγγελματικό αγώνα που διοργανώνεται στην Ρουμανια.
> Νέα πλάνα όπως όλα δείχνουν με νέο προπονητή ,τον IFBB Pro Justin Compton, κάνει μια στροφή προς την κατηγορία 212lb!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 129234

----------


## Muscleboss

Σωστή κίνηση η αλλαγή στην κατηγορία. Το έλεγα από την αρχή ότι σε αυτή την κατηγορία ο Πιστόλας μπορεί να πετύχει περισσότερα πράγματα από ότι στην OPEN. Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

του ταιριάζει περισσότερο αυτη η κατηγορία με βάση τον σωματότυπό του και θα μετρήσουν περισσότερο οι σωματικές αρετές του ώστε να αναδειχτεί , χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι είναι κατι εύκολο , αλλα τόχει ο Χρήστος και είναι πειθαρχημένος στο να το πετύχει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aλλαγή πλάνου και πάλι για τον Χρήστο Πιστόλα!*
 Η προσπάθειά του να παίξει στην 212lb (~97 κιλά) ,δεν έδειξε να μπορεί να του δουλέψει, κατουσίαν σε αυτά τα κιλά αγωνίστηκε το 2016 στο Diamond Cup Athens  ως ερασιτέχνης όταν πήρε την κάρτα, αλλά πλέον είναι δύσκολο να πέσει σε αυτά τα κιλά.
Ο στόχος του πλεον με τον προπονητή του Justin Compton είναι να ξαναανεβάσει και να δουν που μπορεί να αγωνιστεί το 2020!
Σε αυτές τις 2φωτό, είναι στις 260 lb, γύρω στα 117 κιλά, τωρινή κατάσταση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ε-Βοοk με προπονήσεις 12 εβδομάδων, θα κυκλοφορήσει ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας, με τίτλο "The Awakening".
Mια νέα προσέγγιση προς τους φίλους του bodybuilding, υπό το πρίσμα του IFBB Pro Xρήστου Πιστόλα!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Συνάντηση κορυφής

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Με το συναθλητή Χρήστο γνωριζόμαστε ακριβώς μία δεκαετία.
Αφού καταξιωθήκαμε έκαστος στο χώρο του,πλέον του εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο στην επαγγελματική του σταδιοδρομία.
Αναγνωρίζω το γεγονός ότι από έφηβος ακόμη ακολούθησε το ένστικτο του και δικαιώθηκε εν τέλη.
Πιστεύω να τον βοηθήσω να παραμείνει υγιής και ακμαίος στο δύσκολο στίβο του επαγγελματικού bodybuilding.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία φωτο Γιώργο!
Γνωρίζουμε αν ετοιμάζεται για κάποιον αγώνα ο Χρήστος, εντός του 2020;

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Ωραία φωτο Γιώργο!
> Γνωρίζουμε αν ετοιμάζεται για κάποιον αγώνα ο Χρήστος, εντός του 2020;


Είναι 112 κιλά και από βδομάδα ξεκινά προετοιμασία για τον αγώνα στο Βουκουρέστι (όπου γίνεται και η πρόκριση του ερασιτεχνικού Winds of strenght NPC-είχε συμμετάσχει πέρσι ο Σιδηρόπουλος)
Ψήνεται να συμμετάσχει του χρόνου στις ΗΠΑ,μαζί με την Ελένη (που επίσης θα συμμετάσχει στη Ρουμανία,όπως το 2018 άλλωστε).

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστος Πιστόλας, 11 1/2 εβδομάδες πριν το Romania Muscle Fest Pro!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Παντα ποιοτικος κ "ομορφος" ο Χρηστος. Κ ας απομενουν 3  μηνες απ τον αγωνα του.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Παρότι θέλει ακόμα 11 1/2 εβδομάδες μέχρι τον αγώνα είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος πάρα πολύ καλή φόρμα και όπως πάντα απίστευτη ποιότητα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η εικόνα του τα λέει όλα και μάλιστα έχοντας μεγάλο χρόνο μπροστα του προετοιμασίας και θα πάει χαλαρα  χωρίς άγχος πίεσης χρόνου , δείγμα οτι λειτουργει επαγγελματικα !!καλή επιτυχία να έχει που την θεωρω δεδομένη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας, 4 εβδομάδες και κάτι ημέρες, πριν το Romanian MuscleFest Pro!*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Γυμναζόμαστε μαζί μετά από δέκα χρόνια
Τον βλέπω  που αλλάζει κάθε βδομάδα σε θέμα διαχωρισμού
Το βάρος του μόλις έπεσε από τα εκατόν δέκα κιλά 
Πιστεύω ότι στα εκατόν πέντε θα είναι έτοιμος (με γράμμωση 2018 και μυικότητα 2017)
Αυτό ήταν το στοίχημα και ο στόχος που του είχα επισημάνει από το καλοκαίρι που ξεκίνησε την προετοιμασία
Κυρίως όμως η μυική του ωριμότητα θα είναι καλύτερη από ποτέ, στον τρίτο του αγώνα ως IFBB PRO NPC
Το καλό είναι ότι θα αγωνιστεί και η Ελένη, οπότε θα έχουν αλληλοβοήθεια 
Κρατάει ικανοποιητικές μάζες για ένα μήνα πριν τον αγώνα

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστος Πιστόλας, 23 ημέρες πριν το Romanian Muscle Fest Pro!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Είναι στα 107 κιλά και σχεδόν έτοιμος από μπροστά (μέση και πάνω σε θέμα γράμμωσης).
Μένουν τα πόδια και το πίσω μέρος της πλάτης να διαχωρίσουν καλά.
Πιστεύω πως θα είναι 105 στη σκηνή σε τρεις βδομάδες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Όπως βλέπω τον Χρήστο είναι όπως πρέπει να είναι ένας επαγγελματιας σχεδόν ενα 20ήμερο πρίν τον αγώνα και μένει το τελικό φινίρισμα 
Απο δώ και πέρα στοχο έχει η τέλεια φόρμα και το φινίρισμα και τίποτε αλλο , τα κιλά τωρα δεν ενδιαφέρουν ούτε στόχος να ανέβει σ αυτη τη φάση, αλλα όσα περισσότερα μπορεί να κρατήσεις χωρίς να θυσιάσει την τέλεια φόρμα και με λιγότερα κιλα να δείχνει τρισδιάστατος 
Γιατι όλοι όσοι ασχοληθήκαμε γνωρίζουμε ότι και 1 κιλό παραπανήσιο μπορεί να κάνει την ζημιά , όπως και στην σκηνή είναι πως δείχνει ο καθένας και δέν έχουν καντάρι οι κριτες να κρίνουν με το ζύγι 
Και ο Χρηστος με βάση την αναλογία ύψος βάρος είναι στο ιδανικό και δείχνει πλήρης όταν φορμαριστεί 
Αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον τον αγώνα του αθλητή μας και ευχόμαστε το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα και όλα να του πάνε τέλεια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Άψογος ο Χρήστος, πολύ καλή ποιότητα,όπως είπαν και οι προλαλησαντες μένει μόνο το τελικό φινίρισμα, καλή επιτυχία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

2,5 εβδομάδες και για τον Χρήστο Πιστόλα!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Όσο πάει κόβει περισσότερο
Το αριστερό του πόδι είναι το δυνατό 
Έχει σκληρύνει από την προηγούμενη φωτογραφία 
Μακάρι να προλάβει τυχόν καραντίνα και  κλείσιμο γυμναστηρίων

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια γρήγορη ανασκόπηση των επαγγελματικών αγώνων του Χρήστου Πιστόλα.
Εχει κάνει 3 αγώνες, το 2017, 2018 και πρόσφατα το 2020.

IFBB Pro San Marino Pro 2017  (12ος)
IFBB Pro George Farah Classic 2018 (14ος)
IFBB Pro Romania Muscle Fest 2020  (12ος)

Ο Χρήστος , αγωνιζόμενος για τελευταία φορά ως ερασιτέχνης το 2016, στο Diamond Cup Athens, όταν και πήρε την κάρτα, ήταν σε ένα αγωνιστικό βάρος 96-97 κιλών, είχε παίξει στην -100.
Όπως και ο ίδιος έχει  αναφέρει, αυτό είναι το όριο της 212Lb στους Επαγγελματίες, σε περιπτωση που ήθελε να αγωνιστεί εκεί, οπότε η Open ήταν μονόδρομος, καθώς αυτή ήταν και η αρχική του επιδίωξη.
Ανέβασε το αγωνιστικό του βάρος πάνω από 100 κιλά, ενώ στον τελευταίο του αγώνα, έφτασε να ζυγίζει στα 107-108 κιλά.

Προσωπική μου κρίση είναι ότι ο Χρήστος προσπαθεί να ισορροπήσει μεταξύ των κλασσικών γραμμών που διαθέτει, με ένα ωραίο physique, ενώ παράλληλα προσπαθεί να έχει και τα sizes που απαιτούνται στην Open. 
Είναι λάτρης του Old school bodybuilding look και όχι του Μass Freak.

*Diamond Cup Athens 2016* 





*IFBB Pro San Marino Pro 2017  (12ος)*



*IFBB Pro George Farah Classic 2018 (14ος)*



*
IFBB Pro Romania Muscle Fest 2020  (12ος)*





Aυτές είναι οι πλέον πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες του μετά τον αγώνα. Διατηρεί σε πολύ κατάσταση για post-contest.
 Απο συζητήσεις με ανθρώπους του κύκλου του, υπάρχει η σκέψη να αγωνιστεί στην Classic Physique ως Pro, χωρίς όμως να το έχει ανακοινώσει.
Φυσικα το ότι είναι 29 ετών, του δίνει το πλεονέκτημα του χρόνου!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Noμίζω έγινε τριάντα τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη
Μετά το ναυάγιο της συνεργασίας με τον Σάρτσεφ (είχα κάνει την επαφή),πιστεύω πως το πιο ρεαλιστικό σενάριο είναι τα 212
Αυτό θα τον απαλλάξει από το ψυχοφθόρο και επικίνδυνο τρυπάκι της ογκομανίας και ίσως του αρέσει πιο πολύ σαν εικόνα,τρόπο ζωής 
Βέβαια αυτό απαιτεί χάσιμο σχεδόν δέκα κιλών

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Αυτή την Παρασκευή στις εννέα, θα έχουμε ένα ζωντανό στο ίνσταγκραμ

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστος Πιστόλας, σημερινή φωοτγραφία σε ένα post-workout Check!

----------


## Polyneikos

*IFBB Pro League KO PRO Men's Open - Ετοιμάζεται για τον 4ο του επαγγελματικό αγώνα στην 212 ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας!*

10 εβδομάδες μένουν για τον αγώνα της Αιγύπτου που έχει στοχεύσει ο IFBB Pro Χρήστος Πιστόλας, όπως ο ίδιος ανακοίνωσε ! Aυτή την στιγμή είναι στα 103 κιλά

Μια γρήγορη ανασκόπηση των επαγγελματικών του  αγώνων 
Εχει κάνει 3 αγώνες, το 2017, 2018 και πρόσφατα το 2020.

IFBB Pro San Marino Pro 2017 (12ος)
IFBB Pro George Farah Classic 2018 (14ος)
IFBB Pro Romania Muscle Fest 2020 (12ος)


Ο Χρήστος , αγωνιζόμενος για τελευταία φορά ως ερασιτέχνης το 2016, στο Diamond Cup Athens, όταν και πήρε την κάρτα, ήταν σε ένα αγωνιστικό βάρος 96-97 κιλών συμμετέχοντας  στην Ηeavyweight  -100.
Όπως και ο ίδιος έχει αναφέρει, αυτό είναι το όριο της 212Lb στους Επαγγελματίες, σε περιπτωση που ήθελε να αγωνιστεί εκεί, οπότε η Open ήταν μονόδρομος, καθώς αυτή ήταν και η αρχική του επιδίωξη.
Ανέβασε το αγωνιστικό του βάρος πάνω από 100 κιλά, ενώ στον τελευταίο του αγώνα, έφτασε να ζυγίζει στα 107-108 κιλά.
Στροφή λοιπόν για την 212 όπου ετοιμάζεται να ντεπουτάρει στις 31 Οκτωβρίου στην Αίγυπτο στο  KO PRO!

----------


## Polyneikos

4 εβδομάδες μένουν για τον αγώνα της Αιγύπτου που έχει στοχεύσει ο IFBB Pro Χρήστος Πιστόλας, όπως ο ίδιος ανακοίνωσε ! Aυτή την στιγμή είναι στα 99 κιλά

----------


## Polyneikos

Aναφέροντας 3 αγώνες κατ΄ουσιαν ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας , το Κο Pro (Αίγυπτος) , το Evls Prague Pro (Τσεχία) και το Romania Muscle Fest Pro (Ρουμανία) τα οποία διοργανώνονται διαδοχικά σε 3, 4 και 5 εβδομάδες από τώρα αντίστοιχα, προφανώς αφήνει το ενδεχόμενο να αγωνιστεί ακόμα και στους 3!
Αυτή την στιγμή , κυνηγώντας το όριο των 212 Lb, είναι εντός πλάνων , ζυγίζοντας 97.7kg (215.4lbs), γραμμωμένος και έτοιμος να  "φέρει το πακέτο" στην σκηνή!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πιστεύω φτάνοντας στο τελικο φινίρισμα θα βγεί πολύ καλός και του πάει αυτη η κατηγορία μ γιατι έχει αισθητική κυρίως μεγαλύτερη αποδοχη απο το ευρύ κοινό , ενω η χαρτ κορ όπεν αρέσει στο παραδοσιακό κοινο περισσότερο που θέλουν τρελές μαζες

----------


## Muscleboss

Έτσι μ'αρεσει  :03. Thumb up: 

Καλή επιτυχία ευχόμαστε

----------


## Polyneikos

Tελικά ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας ανέβαλε τις εμφανίσεις του στην 212 καθώς όπως δήλωσε σε ενα live Instagram, είχε κολλησει στα 98-99 κιλά, 3 εβδομάδες πρίν τους αγώνες , χωρίς να μπορεί να πέσει άλλο.
Τωρα είναι σε φάση grow up, στα 118 κιλα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Λιγο πιο παλιο ,αλλα ετσι ενδεικτικα.
Ακουγοντας κανεις μια 12η θεση , δεν θα το θεωρησει κατι σπουδαιο. Βλεποντας ομως σε ποιους ανηκουν οι πρωτες θεσεις, σιγουρα θα αλλαξουν γνωμη. Κ οταν η κατηγορια ειχε 26 συμμετοχες , ειναι μια επιτυχια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήστος Πιστόλας , σε αγωνιστική προετοιμασία, απομένουν 12 εβδομάδες για τον αγώνα που στοχεύει!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πιστεύω ο Χρήστος με βάση την εικόνα του τώρα , την μεθοδικότητα που τον διακρίνει και την εμπειρία που έχει αποκομίσει απο τις πολύ καλές εμφανίσεις του , θα πάει πολύ καλα !
Μακρυά απο τραυματισμούς και να πετύχει την τέλεια φόρμα του

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας, 9 εβδομάδες πριν το Εmpro Classic της ΙFBB Professional League  που γίνεται στις 3 Ιουλίου στην Ισπανία, δοκιμάζοντας στην  Classic Physique Pro.
Αυτή την στιγμή είναι στα 102 κιλά, στοχεύοντας τα 94 που είναι το όριο για την κατηγορία (Αναλογίας Ύψους/κιλών)!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ καλός ο Χρήστος είναι αθλητής που έχει  εμπειρία και ξέρει πως να φέρει το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα πάνω στη σκηνή. 
Καλή επιτυχία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

5 εβδομάδες πριν το  IFBB Professional League Romania Muscle Fest Pro!

----------

